# Arrows for Barebow 3D



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm planning on shooting some barebow 3d this summer, ASA and the USA archery 3d trials (they're really close to my house, figure it'd be a waste to not give it a shot). I'm planning on shooting the same setup I used for indoor (gillo g2,30#Hoyt limbs, 12 oz weight), and I'm wanting to get some cheap carbons so I can shoot a decent speed and not need to take out a loan when I inevitably shoot some trees. Any suggestions or reviews of the cheaper carbons? I'm currently thinking Easton Inspires, but I wanted to see if anyone had suggestions before I buy some.


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

Victory VAP V6s.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've yet to be able to outshoot a GT Entrada. I use Easton CB points and Beiter insert nocks.
The .700 should be a good choice for you.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

The Entradas are very durable. I have stuck mine into trees etc. I had a bad hit on a steel 'bonus target' last week and it just popped the nock out.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

JustSomeDude said:


> The Entradas are very durable. I have stuck mine into trees etc. I had a bad hit on a steel 'bonus target' last week and it just popped the nock out.


They're a little more expensive than the inspires, but that might sell me on them. Durable arrows combined with a lower poundage should help me out when I accidentally go tree hunting


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

J Wesbrock said:


> Victory VAP V6s.


Can't beat those although the price seems to be creeping up a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

grantmac said:


> I've yet to be able to outshoot a GT Entrada. I use Easton CB points and Beiter insert nocks.
> The .700 should be a good choice for you.


I agree Grant though even the next level up are great value too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BaconRocks said:


> They're a little more expensive than the inspires, but that might sell me on them. Durable arrows combined with a lower poundage should help me out when I accidentally go tree hunting


GT Warriors are the same shafts just not labeled as nicely and not quite as close in weight. But for under 40 yds I've seen them lay down some excellent scores.
definitely a cheap way to dip your toes.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll have to check out the warriors. I like getting decent but cheap arrows so I can practice on small targets with impunity. The 2 Entradas that I 'mushroomed' this spring, I was able to pull the insert and trim off 1/2" and now use them for Judos.
A fellow shooter documented me missing on the steel target last week


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Cheap ones


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Victory VAP V6.
I shoot 1000 spine, found the V6 VAP to be the best value in that spine when the $AU of all components is taken into account.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

I should also add...if you don't mind the weight, GT Traditional are more durable than Entrada. I don't know how they are made...BUT it seems like the 'wood' is an extra layer. I have shot mine a LOT....after many thousands of shots, the outer layer has worn down by the point on a couple of my arrows. It reveals a black layer that looks more like the Entrada. The Trads are larger diameter. 

I will likely stick to using the Trads on my shoot of the shelf Recurve for 3D and hunting and keep the lighter arrows for my Barebow/Target rigs.


----------

